# Wire bending jig



## DaveRC (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone got any plans for a simple wire bending jig..?

I need to bend some 2mm Stainless and would like to make a neat job of it so I thought of making a jig, at least it will get used for other projects.

Can't seem to find any plans.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## cfellows (Nov 9, 2011)

I've seen numerous plans but can put my hands on any right now. Youtube has some ideas for wire benders.

Like this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIOXfqDXuV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIOXfqDXuV0[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 9, 2011)

Does this help at all, it is for making springs but it has some good ideas

http://home.earthlink.net/~bazillion/tooling.html

Brock


----------



## Ken I (Dec 14, 2011)

DaveRC,
      I have some plans for a bending jig I'm busy building - if it all works as planned I'll post them under the Downloads section.

Otherwise send me a PM & I'll e-mail them to you.

Ken


----------

